# Sunny in the Sunshine



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My best friend Kassidy loves and cares for animals just like me! She loved Sunny too and when she died she drew this picture for me!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww that is very beautiful


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

What a beautiful drawing! Rest in peace, Sunny! You were one beautiful tiel and were dearly loved by Morla!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Why thank-you lovelyyolivia! Your comments make me happy!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

RIP sunny. Your death made me cry. Morla loves you so much and so do we. I believe u r now flying in the gardens of heaven. I pray for you Morla getting another beautiful one.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! Oh Sunny was so heavenly! I miss her dearly and i love her! She was such a beauty!


----------



## dragonflame (Nov 30, 2011)

hi fire horn i am glad you like the pic i can draw one of daisy if u want i miss sunny a lot good luck with daisy


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks DragonFlame! Ya! Draw Daisy! That would be awesome she will love!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! Your friend is very nice to have drawn a beautiful picture of Sunny for you when she passed.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. I love my friend. She is the bestest friend a friend could have!


----------

